# Swiss Spirt Audi Lola Test video



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Link: http://translate.google.com/tr...tools


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Audi Lola Test video (chernaudi)*

Where is the video?????


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Audi Lola Test video (lappies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_Where is the video?????

http://www.endurance-info.com/...t.wmv


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Audi Lola Test video (R10_Telemetry)*

The site is in French, and for some reason, the translator posted the main page instead of the actual article with the video link. If that's the case, it furthers my opinion that Google translator sucks.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Audi Lola Test video (R10_Telemetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R10_Telemetry* »_
http://www.endurance-info.com/...t.wmv

17MB








hot damn that track has some elevation!


----------

